# Best Harness for the Novice on a Budget



## ridin2 (Jan 15, 2013)

The pros might laugh but I've been climbing for 4 years with rope tied to a thick leather belt & the trusty steel toes. I own a landscaping co in northern ca & bid everything I can. I've only had 1 close call after dropping 27 trees, the biggest being around 100'. I recently renewed my g.l. policy & the guy (usually a girl) asked for a date on the harness I use. I laughed & told him 1960's ish. It's my grandpas belt I use. So long story short, what's the best harness for someone whos going to put it on 4x a year? Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Jan 15, 2013)

opcorn:

Thread moved to Arborist 101. You'll probably get more answers there.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 16, 2013)

If you're asking a serious question I'll give you a serious answer. 1 close call out of 27 trees isn't acceptable. If you're using a belt from the 60s instead of a positioning harness with proper gear then you've had close calls on all 27 trees. You just didn't realize it. As far as only using it 4 times a year; that's like saying I don't need brakes on my car because I don't drive it very often. Saddles are cheap. Ropes are cheap. Injuries are expensive and death is forever.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## climb4fun (Jan 16, 2013)

Puma harness by buckingham. cost you about 250 bucks and its got all kinds of padding and utility attachments. ive used one and have no real complaints. i agree with what Small Wood said though and its comforting to know you're planning on getting a proper harness. too damn easy to get hurt or killed up in them trees. ALL life support equipment is a serious deal. My Grandfather owned a tree service company and when he passed away i inherited most of his equipment. i have never worn his saddle and do not intend to. My Dad wanted to barrow it to climb a tree and i told him he's out of his god-durn mind and lent him mine instead, for the same reason that comforts me in knowing your getting a proper saddle, it dangerous to use really old gear. with new gear you can see the damage but with time and use, every fiber of the old gear gets worn out and can break when you need it most. be safe out there bud.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2013)

You can get a basic saddle for under $150 any of these will work.

Buckingham Economy Saddles


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 16, 2013)

Weaver makes a bunch of saddles for right around $100, but there not the most comfortable. But they are safe and cheap.


----------



## ridin2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations I needed some good leads.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 21, 2013)

*Saddle*

I use the Weaver Extra Wide Back Double Floating D saddle. Shop around and you can get them for around $130. Not the most comfortable saddle out there but a good one at that. 
Cheap insurance when your arse is hanging 50+ ft in the air.


----------

